# Matt's 132picture o' BimmerFest Page :-)



## segal3 (Feb 20, 2003)

http://www.carbonos.com/socal7club/meets/bimmerfest2003/

~Matt Segal


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Is this the lady that won the rims first, but gave'em back because she didn't have a Bimmer? (So I heard) :dunno:


----------



## segal3 (Feb 20, 2003)

Yep - I put that picture in the other thread 

~Matt Segal


----------



## BoostedE21 (Mar 28, 2002)

Nice pics!


----------

